# Lionel Trains stolen!



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

First I heard of this,


MARCH 17, 2015,
MONTOURSVILLE,Pa — Hundreds of model trains were stolen from a model railroad supply store in Lycoming County Monday morning. The owner of the store says the thieves got away with nearly $80,000 worth of merchandise.


Video here,
http://wnep.com/2015/03/17/hundreds-of-model-trains-worth-thousands-stolen/


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

Something to look out for if you go to the York Train show! They've got to unload that stuff somewhere.:rippedhand:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Or maybe on e bay?

Maybe they are going to build a big layout?

I guess there is no way to tell if your buying one of them?


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

big ed said:


> I guess there is no way to tell if your buying one of them?


Probably not. But you know what they say; "If the deal is too good to be true, it's probably stolen!"


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Well, I am always looking for a deal to "steal". 
I guess someone is going to end up with them?

Time to call in the Pinkertons!:smokin:


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

My guess is EBay.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Hate to say it , but if I were going to rob a store with a metal gate it wouldn't be a train store as the merchandise would be easier to track. Eaither stupid crooks or an inside job. Much easier to sell electronics, etc.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Gee, Ed time to hit the road and find whose moving a lot of train stuff.  Where would they store it?


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

just a little info for those that didn't know, English Model RR is the retail store of BOWSER MANUFACTURING of ho and n trains.

this is a major model rr store. well worth a visit if your ever near montoursville/ williamsport, pa.
good guys, and they have it all.:thumbsup:

by the way, bout a month ago, somebody robbed another model rr store in lewisburg, pa.
only about 30 miles away from montoursville. same entry, thru a wall!:rippedhand:


----------



## 400E Blue Comet (Jul 11, 2014)

Talk about desperate... I wonder if they're on the forum right now? If they are, let's guilt trip them :cheeky4:


----------



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

sjm9911 said:


> Either stupid crooks or an inside job.


.

Most crooks ARE stupid.


----------



## microbuss (Mar 13, 2015)

MtRR75 said:


> .
> 
> Most crooks ARE stupid.


yeah true 

Now IF any of you were to steal a Emergency Vehicle
What would be the 1st thing you'd do?

Answer: turn on the lights & siren! DUH!:cheeky4:
Right?


----------



## callmeIshmael2 (May 28, 2012)

*Tell us in plain English*

Sorry for the bad pun, but if anyone knows the people at English's, why not ask them to send out an email or post a thread on this site and a couple of the others that people read, about the higher-end items these crooks took? At the very least, train people would remember certain things stolen, and if they see those things cropping up on the Bay or elsewhere, it might lead to an awareness that could get the thieves caught...


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

So, while we're on the topic....anybody wanna buy some Lionel...cheap? Send me your wants.....


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I wonder if there is a reward out for the capture of the Train bandits?
They probably hit the other one too. :smokin:


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Sounds like the time some Lionel trains were stolen from the storage place where I worked a few years ago. I was suspect because of my interest in trains and had a train layout that I built in one of the storage units. I was questioned by the cops and detectives for a couple days and then one detective asked me what I thought happened. I told him how the guy had showed me the trains so I knew they were there in the storage unit but that the guy was way behind on his rent so it was likely that his unit was going to get locked and he wouldn't be able to access it.I thought the guy stole his own trains to keep from losing them for not paying the rent. So they checked into the guy and decided that he was lieing about the loss,$24,000 worth, but couldn't prove it. Case closed. Never did find any of the trains.


----------



## HOTrainNut (Feb 17, 2016)

rkenney said:


> Probably not. But you know what they say; "If the deal is too good to be true, it's probably stolen!"


True. But than again ive bought stuff for a "steal", pardon the pun, and it was just someone trying to recoup money from a splurge purchase or fallen on hard times. Ive been there I know the feeling of needing cash and just selling stuff to make money to pay a bill or what not.


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

I have to confess. It wasn't Lionel that was stolen, it was MTH trains. Got them mixed up. Pete


----------

